# Does cutting their hair make them cold?



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I want to get Milo cut down in December but I'm worried he will be too cold so I had decided to wait until next May.

I would get his hair cut now but my brother wants to show him a bit in junior handling at open shows so I entered him in a few in November - and Milo also still needs 2 points for a junior title(he has 10 out of 12) so I will be hopefully getting those over October.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

That's what cute little sweaters are for  :biggrin: You could always just get his body cut down somewhat and not have the very long hair to deal with.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I am not sure what the real answer is but I have a rule that I do not cut Hunter's hair the same in the summer as I do in the winter. In the winter he gets cut down to about 2" all over and in the summer he's at 1" all over. My reason isn't even related that much to the weather but more the activities we do. The sand, grass, and sunscreen are hard on hair and that extra 1" that he has in the winter would trap so much more summertime grim! In the winter the extra inch helps keep the mats away when he wears his jackets and sweaters and also helps keep the snowballs from forming too close to his skin.

I simply don't have time to manage a longer coat and I don't think Hunter's hair is condusive to much longer than 2" (it's not silky or very straight) so this is what works for us.

Why don't you cut him down to a mid-length style and see what you think?


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

If you aren't planning to cut him too short (which I think you mentioned previously that you don't plan to go very short-but I can be mistaken), then there is no problem with that. Personally, we don't get the very very cold weather in winter season here, so I might not be the best to give tips, but I am assuming that there are MANY maltese in colder places who have puppy cuts during winter season. I am very sure that not all maltese in the colder places have long coats (Crystal to Kat: Duh! silly you mama, of course not all maltese in colder places have long coats and they are doing good; otherwise, their mommies and daddies wont cut their fur fur in the first place).

All the best Orla 

hugs
Kat


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks so much for the replies!

I think I am going to take the plunge and cut him down in December - I personally don't like puppy cuts that leave the hair kind of long.

I am planning on getting him a cut like Bijou and Cassanova!

(I can't wait to buy some cute hoodies and jumpers for Milo )


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Define cold? LOL! For us that's in the 40s. When I lived up north, I wouldn't cut my Poodles after Nov.it just was too cold, even though they had winter coats


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

spookiesmom said:


> Define cold? LOL! For us that's in the 40s. When I lived up north, I wouldn't cut my Poodles after Nov.it just was too cold, even though they had winter coats


Its around the 40's/ high 30's here too.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I don't worry about that, we winter in AZ and summer here, but my girls wear jammies at night and sweaters when it's arond 50. They wear dresses all the time in AZ


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

It gets into the teens here and Hunter's in a puppycut all year.


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

It gets down to -40 (we hunker down when it is this cold) and Bogie starts to shiver at 50 no matter how long his hair is. He has a thin cottony coat. I keep his body trimmed short so he can wear sweaters (and coats) in the winter. I use a heated rice bag in his basket or bag when we go out on errands in the winter and that helps, too.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Not sure, but it's all the reason for cute little sweaters and coats


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I think Milo will look very handsome in that cut!

Our weather here can be about 14 F or -10 celcius in the winter.
Which means the girls don't get out much!

I leave the hair longer in the winter so they don't get too chilly.
They have lots of warm coats and jackets etc.

I haven't cut their hair this past month in anticipation of fall/winter.
But if it starts to form mats with all the clothes they wear, then it is haircut time!


----------

